
Amazon halts Seattle expansion over city tax proposal - uptown
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/03/amazon-halts-seattle-expansion-over-city-tax-proposal/
======
conanbatt
Go Amazon. The seattle government has been increasing is tax revenue 30% YoY,
expanded its own salaries, expenditures all of that, and even then its not
enough that they want to keep raising taxes.

If amazon doesn't punish their greed, then who can? The small business man?
The dozens of loitering homeless people downtown?

~~~
bellt0wn98121
Seattle resident here. I honestly have no idea where my tax dollars go. Part
of it is my fault for not staying up to date, but another part of me is just
sick of the socialist mentality.

I own a 1400 square ft home with wife and three kids. At some point, I'm not
motivated to work harder if I have to give more and more away instead of
saving for retirement or my children's college.

